
Why Derek Chauvin May Get Off His Murder Charge - annexrichmond
https://medium.com/@gavrilodavid/why-derek-chauvin-may-get-off-his-murder-charge-2e2ad8d0911
======
mytailorisrich
A lot of things in this article are not directly related to the point, IMHO.

If the discussion is about the charges of murder v. manslaughter, then IMO the
key is that 'murder' is deliberate whether manslaughter isn't.

The question is then not whether the police officer's actions cause Floyd's
death but whether the officer intended to kill Floyd.

